# dezimal in binär



## chho0013 (11. Apr 2011)

hi leute, 

will per java die zahl 8(dezimal) in binär umrechen:

```
int a=8;
	       while(a>0)
	       {
	       if(a%2==0)
	       System.out.print("o");
	       else
	       System.out.print("1");
	       a/=2;
		   }
```

mein ergebnis lautet dann aber 0001 aber es müsste 1000 sein.
wie geht das?:bahnhof: bekomms einfach !nicht hin


----------



## jgh (11. Apr 2011)

nicht schön, aber selten...und funzt:


```
String help = "";
		int a = 8;
		while (a > 0) {
			if (a % 2 == 0)
				help = help + "0";
			else
				help = help + "1";
			a /= 2;
		}
		for (int i = help.length()-1; i>=0; i--) {
			System.out.print(help.charAt(i));
		}
```


----------



## alex90 (11. Apr 2011)

oder einfach System.out.println(Integer.toBinaryString(8));


----------



## Landei (11. Apr 2011)

Ganz allgemein kann man einen String so umdrehen: [c]new StringBuilder("REGAL").reverse().toString()[/c]


----------

